
The importance of upvoting - julianshapiro
https://www.julian.com/blog/upvote
======
gus_massa
Agree: Remember to visit the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)
page.

------
walter_bishop
Down voting should be disabled as it's too open to abuse.

